# Wood Carvings for Sale---Mike and Trish---251 228 0629



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wood Carvings for Sale----3/8/10<DIV class=post-text>Nice wood carvings for sale---Mike and Trish---251 228 0629------BT66 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah too.

<SPAN class=gensmall></DIV>


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I used to do some wood carving. Got any pics?:takephoto


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *surfstryker (3/9/2010)*I used to do some wood carving. Got any pics?:takephoto


It's at his photo gallery website listed...

Mike, you still got that redfish (interested)??? and whereare you at? I see it's an AL #....


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Surfstryker---Go to http://basstracker66.multiply.com The tel # is Mikes and Trish---They do the carvings----BT66


----------

